
Excessive automation at Tesla was a mistake. Humans are underrated - Elon Musk - dsr12
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/elon-musk-tesla-model-3-problems-interview-today-2018-04-13/
======
dsr12
"Yes, excessive automation at Tesla was a mistake. To be precise, my mistake.
Humans are underrated." \- Elon Musk

Link:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/984882630947753984](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/984882630947753984)

------
maxamillion13
Toyota must enjoy watching him eat crow

